# Pictures of 1000.2 Installed



## rockandchelle (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok, everyone. I have posted a few pictures of a 1000.2 dish installed. I plan to take some more. I posted them as attachments in another thread, but here are the images for you to view. I will try and take some more pictures this week when I take it down to redo the poor wiring job the guy did.


----------



## ccapps3428 (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow, this looks great. It's so much cleaner than the 1000+. Are these generally avaibably now? I just got my HD upgrade in December and they installed a 1000+. 
This works like the 1000+ and sees 129, 118, 119 & 110, right?


----------



## rockandchelle (Jan 4, 2007)

No, this works like a normal Dish 1000, and see 110, 119, and 129. As far as I know, only the Dish 1000+ will allow you to see the 118. Although, I am sure they will eventually come out with something similar to this to pickup 118 also.


----------



## ccapps3428 (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh, well. I have to get 118 since our HD Locals are there. I hope they come out with a replacement for 1000+.


----------



## AVITWeb (Jan 3, 2007)

ccapps3428 said:


> Oh, well. I have to get 118 since our HD Locals are there. I hope they come out with a replacement for 1000+.


ANyone know what dish is required for 61.5?


----------



## rockandchelle (Jan 4, 2007)

Something like this should do the trick. Just make sure not to mix and match LNBFs and Switches (i.e. if everything you have is Legacy, you will need to get a legacy dish for 61.5).

http://www.dishstore.net/product_info.php?cPath=38&products_id=214


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Just curious, but what are your signal strengths on 129?


----------



## rockandchelle (Jan 4, 2007)

Check here. We have a thread going about this. I think I can do a little better, but I haven't had a chance to get up to make adjustments.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=780966&postcount=15


----------



## rockandchelle (Jan 4, 2007)

More pictures of the dish. I finally took it down tonight to redo the cables and stuff. I will post up my signal strengths soon.


----------

